# Remington 710 stock



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey guys,

I have purchased a Remington model 710 from a friend very cheap. I have put a Nikon Prostaff scope on it and it shoots very well even in my hands. My only dislike about the gun would be the blue synthetic stock. Is there any way to paint the stock or wrap it with camo? Does anyone make an aftermerket stock that could be used on this rifle? Other than the stock, I have no complaints. How much does it run to get a stock dipped in camo and where can it be done in Houston.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*The stock*

If it is shooting accurately, and if the stock fits your body, I would not change it. (not to mention the cost of a new stock) But painting it would be fine. Blue? Got to paint over that for sure.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Rifle shoots great but the stock is a little rough (texture) and is greyish blue. I dont mind dropping $100 on a new stock if I know it will fit the rifle. I just can;t find anything that will I am guessing because of the detachable magazine.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

You may consider Googling "Remington 710 Replacement Stock."

I did, and found the following (and therefore cannot verify whether or not it is accurate).

_You can get new replacement stocks for the 710 as they are available from the below listed Parts Distributor Stock # 945770..Retail price is $92.05 NEW (Synthetic) Currently out of stock on back order..

Numrich Gun Parts Corporation
West Hurley, New York 12491
Order Toll Free 866-NUMRICH
Customer Service Inquiries (845) 679-4867
e-mail: e-gunparts.com_

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=remington+710+replacement+stock


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I use Krylon Fusion spray paint on some of my sythetic stocks. There's a guy on predatormasters.com who is painting stocks for $60-70 with Dura-something (I forgot the name). He does great work.

The Krylon Fusion in flat camo colors works really well. Just tape off a pattern and spray.


----------



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

buy the krylon camo paint at wal-mart. get on youtube and do a search for camo rifles. you might be able to pic up some ideas.


----------

